
Ex-FCC chair: Title II is crucial for net neutrality and consumer protection - digital55
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/tom-wheeler-defends-title-ii-rules-accuses-pai-of-helping-monopolists/
======
tunap
It is important to know the history of the FCC and what it does, time and time
again, to understand their decisions. Pai is the latest in a looong line of
lackeys serving the interests of corporations through reg/dereg while stifling
and facilitating the theft/co-opting of independent innovators' IP.

A very good history lesson from the guy who coined the phrase, "net
neutrality":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Wu#The_Master_Switch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Wu#The_Master_Switch)

